# MAXIMA OR ALTIMA SE-R



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

I wanted to know which is better to have the max or the se-r and which one will I have more fun with. Hooking up wise and size and power wise??? :cheers:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

G35. (if you can settle for a G35 sedan 6MT with no extra options, the standard equipment list isn't bad and it's got more power and better handling...)

Maxima and Altima are both FWD, which means putting power to the ground is a bitch. Buy the G.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> I wanted to know which is better to have the max or the se-r and which one will I have more fun with. Hooking up wise and size and power wise??? :cheers:


neither, both seem to have questionable build quality.


----------

